# Pressure Canning Pork Belly



## BBQBailey (Mar 26, 2020)

Has anyone ever pressure canned pork belly? 

I searched this forum for 'pork belly' but did not find any reference to pressure canning it. I've found a few links via Google, but thought I would ask the experts here for their opinion.

I ordered a brisket to be delivered; what arrived was Pork Belly, like 10 lbs or more.

I've been doing a lot of pressure canning of pork shoulder and different cuts of beef, so this is sitting in the fridge, ready to go on the next day's canning.

I know it can be 'cured' (which I've never done), but can it be 'pressure canned'?

If no one has done, or can't find a reason why not to proceed with canning, I intend to 'can' at least some of it, at 15# pressure, 90 minutes, 1 Qt jar.

Thanks!


----------



## BBQBailey (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, looks like this is out of everyone ones' comfort zone, as no replies.

So I decided to put it on my smoker and smoke it.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I would cube it, smoke it, can it. A run through the smoker would add so much to the flavor at end use..


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead (Apr 22, 2020)

Hmm i would have processed just like the shoulder, 90 minutes at 15 lbs for me , but it varies for everyone


----------

